# Donau Raubfische



## Nixon (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Würd mich über regen Gedankenaustausch mit Donauraubfischfischern vik freuen!

Wo seit ihr wie jetzt im Jänner unterwegs, vielversprechende Stellen sowie Köder...

Grüße


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*

Hallo Nixon
Ich bin zwar noch kein Donaufischer, ich fisch an der Alten Donau, plane aber, mir heuer mal die Donau bei Wien (Donaustadt 2) dazu zu nehmen, da mir ein Kollege letztes Jahr "unter den Siegel der Verschwiegenheit" erzählt hatte, dass es dort in den kleinen Buhnen unglaublich gut auf Räuber wie Zander, Hecht und Barsch sein soll. Und feedern auf Barben reizt mich auch, also schau ma mal.
Werd dann bei Gelegnheit mal meine Erlebnisse weitergeben.
Wünsch allen fette Beute im neuen Jahr
Johannes


----------



## Nixon (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*

Danke dir auch!
Ich war am Sonntag schon mal, aber da ging nichts! Hoffe der Südföhn kann helfen...


----------



## Nixon (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*

Werd jetzt in der Nacht ausrücken. mal schauen ob ich erfolgreich bin...


----------



## markus_82 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*



Nixon schrieb:


> Werd jetzt in der Nacht ausrücken. mal schauen ob ich erfolgreich bin...


 

und, warst erfolgreich?


----------



## Nixon (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*

nö!
Da ich aber erst heuer ein Donaurevier habe, bin ich kein Indikator!
BIn jetzt bei uns im Hafen und Altarm unterwegs!


----------



## markus_82 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*



Nixon schrieb:


> nö!
> Da ich aber erst heuer ein Donaurevier habe, bin ich kein Indikator!
> BIn jetzt bei uns im Hafen und Altarm unterwegs!


 
das wird schon, dauert aber sicher noch einige zeit bis die räuber aktiv sind!


----------



## Nixon (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*

Naja, jetzt im Jänner ist bei uns noch alles frei, dann ist mal der Hecht geschont ab Feb und März bis Ende Mai ist Spinnfischen auf Raubfisch verboten bzw eh einiges Geschont. Im Juni dann noch Welsschonzeit und dann gehts erst wieder richtig los.
Hecht würde ich zur Zeit sowieso zurücksetzen. Vielleicht passt mal ein Zander rein.

Wie fischt du so auf Räuber? Wurfgewicht Rute, Köder.


Grüße


----------



## markus_82 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*



Nixon schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt im Jänner ist bei uns noch alles frei, dann ist mal der Hecht geschont ab Feb und März bis Ende Mai ist Spinnfischen auf Raubfisch verboten bzw eh einiges Geschont. Im Juni dann noch Welsschonzeit und dann gehts erst wieder richtig los.
> Hecht würde ich zur Zeit sowieso zurücksetzen. Vielleicht passt mal ein Zander rein.
> 
> Wie fischt du so auf Räuber? Wurfgewicht Rute, Köder.
> ...


 
ich hab einige kombos zum spinnen, ich fische mit 2500er shimano rollen und die ruten haben meist ein wg. -60g bei einer länge von 2,40 - 3,30m


----------



## markus_82 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Donau Raubfische*

Tut sich schon was?


----------

